# Spirulina



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

I have discovered a new good thing! I had a spirulina smoothie the other day and voom,my tummyache was gone down the toilet in about half an hour. So yay! I have bought a bottle of spirulina and am going to have a cupful or so whenever I'm feeling tummy pressure. It's really good for you too, and perfectly natural.One question though, if my body reacts so fast to this, does it mean it doesn't like it? I'm usually type D IBS, but my new meds are making me C because my body isn't used to firm BMs. So not sure if this is miracle cure or problem food....for the time being I'm going to go with miracle cure!


----------

